# Christmas Dinner



## Caroline (Dec 7, 2009)

What will you have and when will you have it?

We always have our dinner in the evening around 7.30-8pmish. I always get a turkey crown with chestnut stuffing and trimmings. We will probably have broccoli or sprouts, roast potatoes and carrotts. For after it depends how full up we are, there is always fresh fruit on hand and icecream in the freezer, or christmas pud or mince pies. I'll get a bottle of wine and we will have a glas or two with our dinner.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 7, 2009)

We usually eat around 3pm. Three bird roast for us this year, with roast spuds, roast parsnips, lemon glazed carrots and possibly minted peas. Dessert will be Cranachan and bro will doubtless have wine with his meal while I'll have spiced apple juice. We may get around to having some Christmas pud sometime in the evening, or grilled as part of our traditional Boxing Day brekky 'train smash'.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 7, 2009)

My nan is cooking this year, I think we will be eating 1-2pmish. I'm sure we will be having turkey, I'm looking forward to yorkshire puddings and the beans and carrots form her allotment


----------



## Corrine (Dec 7, 2009)

We get really traditional and have the full roast with veg from the OH's allotment.  No desserts tho as neither of us have a sweet tooth and we dont like Xmas pud or mince pies!  I suspect I shall indulge in a glass of fizz or two as well.....


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2009)

we will eat about 2.30 and this year we have a bernard matthews turkey, roast potatoes , parsnips carrotts and peas ,sage balls, i have sprouts, we'll also have pigs in blankets 3 yorkies each and oxo gravy.My drink will be bucks fizz this year 2 glasses i think no pud as i dnt want to indulge in yule log this year as it is only xmas dessert i like.


----------



## HelenP (Dec 7, 2009)

We're going down to my daughter's (or is it up? - actually I think it's more across!!) where her hubby cooks Christmas dinner - everthing that is traditional will be on offer, although none of us likes the traditional sauces.  I usually like to have Christmas dinner at around 3 ish, although they'll probably be doing it around 1.30 ish, as the littleys will have been up since crack of dawn !!

A family tradition is to have about 5 or 6 different puddings on offer, and have a little bit of each eek: ) but this year, cos of me (awwww) they're just having a choice of trifle or sugar free jelly with/without  ice cream.

Can't WAIT !!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## katie (Dec 7, 2009)

We have it about 2pm.  We usually have Turkey etc but this year they'll be red meat too because of my mum's boyfriend.

I'm feeling Christmassy today because last night my mum steamed the christmas pudding and today she is making Christmas Cake!


----------



## cazscot (Dec 7, 2009)

OH's family tradition of going out to the resturant on chrismas day for lunch sitting 12.00pm.  I always have lentil soup, turkey with all the trimmings then choc gataux (sp?) to finish.  Then we go to my family for dinner at night, which is a buffet.  Oh cant wait now


----------



## runner (Dec 7, 2009)

Aim for 1.30'ish, more likely 2.30!

Prawn cocktail starter (Yeah, I know who needs one with christmas dinner!)
Roast free range turkey with chestnut stuffing one end, and sausagemeat stuffing t'other.
spiced baked ham (used Nigella's recipe last year - yum!)
Pigs in blankets
Roast pots and parsnips (the latter hopefully from garden)
Sprouts, glazed carrotts  (ditto)
Homemade bread sauce (Delia's recipe)
Cranberry sauce.
Gravy made from juices from turkey and water from veg, boiled down.

For pud - (usually some hours later) Home made Christmas pud, flamed in brandy, Double cream and custrad (made with tinned milk).

Wine (red) with dinner.  Sweet white with pud.

If father christmas gets my letter - tia maria with a dash of double cream floating on top for afters.


And, my fave Boxing day breakfast - much to family's disgust - toast and turkey dripping.. Mmmmmm

Oh, and er, a cart load of insulin for that lot!!


----------



## twinnie (Dec 7, 2009)

well we will be having turkey and all the trimmings hubby cooking and my mum coming and she bringing the puddings {god help me lol} so i dont know yet what we are having 
on boxing day the tradition in our wee family is macdonalds after shopping and then a big buffet at my mums


----------



## am64 (Dec 7, 2009)

usually i cook quail...buy pre boned just stuff the little birdies with garlic butter or stuffing ...2 each do nicely but they are great cold later with pickles.
This year however as we will be in hiding in deepest wettest wales...we will see what the local farm shop is up to...or the fishmongers
timing of the feast...when its cooked xx
 no dessert not a great xmas pud fan...im going to just go for the sloe gin and 90% chocolate 
all this will be finished off with a game of trivial pursuits...the kids are making us upgrade to 2009 as they think its unfair to play the 1980's version! hehee


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 7, 2009)

I live with my daughter who is single. She is a Senior Carer in a nursing home, and is working on Christmas day and Boxing day, so I shall be on my own all day, and we shall eat in the evening.

Roast Turkey
Roast Spuds
Mushy Peas
Roast Parsnips
Sprouts
Stuffing
Pigs in Blankets

Desert

Apple and Mincemeat Strudel
Ice Cream.


----------



## aymes (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm cooking for the family again this year (volunteered last year and apparently did too good a job!). We'll be having turkey, roast spuds, broccoli, carrots, honey roast parsnips and sweet potatoes, stuffing, pigs in blankets,stuffing, yorkshire puds, bread sauce, gravy, erm think that's the list. 

Dessert will be a white chocolate ice cream bombe courtesy of Marks and Spencer! We're not big drinkers for the family Christmas, maybe a glass of wine with dinner but that's about it.

Will probably eat around 2pm.


Boxing day it has to be cold turkey, mashed potato and Branston pickle!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok. Johns wins with me  - skip the turkey, stuffing, 'pigs in blankets (???? WHAT is that?!)' and the puds - add a steak or corn reared chicken instead.

It was the mushy peas that did it!

I really don't see the fuss, what day is it on? I know as much as it's the 25th, so just another day, unless it's a Saturday.

If it is a Saturday, we round up a few Christians, take them to the lion house at Longleat and throw them in, well it passes a few hours. Just checked, lucky this year it's a Friday. Typical that's treat day and all the take-aways will be closed


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, there is just Dad and I (the total family) so I will cook what we like

A good pate, served with a small salad and melba toast

Dad, peppered sirloin steak and fried onions
me, fillet steak and onions
served with boiled potatoes, sprouts and cauliflower cheese

followed by, ice cream and fresh fruit.

I LOVE Christmas pudding and Christmas cake, but we decided against having it, as it would be too much for me - cos I would really make a pig of myself.

My main thing is not to buy too much, as at this time of year, my resolve would result in me losing it completely..............

Perhaps not an exciting menu to some, but I guarantee the plates will be cleared.

Hazel


----------



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Ok. Johns wins with me  - skip the turkey, stuffing, 'pigs in blankets (???? WHAT is that?!)'    *Haven't you seen Northe's latest avatar? (Alternatively, chipolatas or thin sausages wrapped in streaky bacon)* and the puds - add a steak or corn reared chicken instead.
> 
> It was the mushy peas that did it!
> 
> ...



Einstein, you old bah humbug and tease


----------



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

Hazel said:


> Well, there is just Dad and I (the total family) so I will cook what we like
> 
> I LOVE Christmas pudding and Christmas cake, but we decided against having it, as it would be too much for me - cos I would really make a pig of myself.
> 
> ...


Hazel, I cooked a mini cake (in an old tuna fish tin (well washed of course!) for someone once - just enough for 2.  Leftover Christmas pud is great broken into pieces and stirred into soft ice-cream and then re-frozen - a particular favourite of the family, after christmas - even those who don't like Christmas pud!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Runner - I may give that a thought, sounds OK

Being single, as are thousands of others - food shopping at Christmas is a nightmare, as everything is geared for a large family get together, with huge amounts on sale.

My thoughts go out again this year, to all who will be celebrating Christmas on their own, perhaps for the first time, say after the death of a loved one.

Hazel


----------



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

Hazel said:


> Thanks Runner - I may give that a thought, sounds OK
> 
> Being single, as are thousands of others - food shopping at Christmas is a nightmare, as everything is geared for a large family get together, with huge amounts on sale.
> 
> ...



Hazel - thought I'd start a new thread - what does Christmas mean to you? in light of your last comment.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 8, 2009)

runner said:


> Einstein, you old bah humbug and tease


 
Oooooh that's why they don't sound good to me. Don't do this pork/shellfish thing and going to church on Sundays, well, it's a day late .

Re Northerners avatar, I thought he'd just gone back to remembering Pinky and Perky 

This time of year amuses me with the rituals, sorry traditions everyone wheels out. Still if everyone enjoys themselves, that's good.


----------



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

Ha ha - I think you're right - he's about the right age to remember Pinky and Perky!

It must be strange to have all this going on around you without it having any significance....


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> 'pigs in blankets (???? WHAT is that?!)'
> 
> its mini sausages wrapped in bacon


----------



## PhilT (Dec 8, 2009)

We usually have our dinner between 1pm-2pm. We normally have chicken with roast and mashed potatos, peas, parsnips, parsley & thyme stuffing, brussel sprouts and chipolatas.
Washed down with a glass of wine.

For afters we have mince pies and custard if we have room for it!


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't remember what we "usually" do! At me ma's we eat when it's ready once we're all peed! Outlaws less rucas (sp?) Going to SIL so we'll eat food on a plate when it's ready I have no idea! If I can help out I will, but generaly I'll keep out of the kitchen unless my glass is empty! I'll properly get into crimbo mood when we get in the car christmas eve!! Woop Woo Woo woO


----------



## Einstein (Dec 8, 2009)

runner said:


> Ha ha - I think you're right - he's about the right age to remember Pinky and Perky!
> 
> It must be strange to have all this going on around you without it having any significance....


 
It's worrying, I remember Pinky and Perky 

I find it most amusing watching the blind panic in people at this time of year, the shops close for one, perhaps two days, why do people buy as though they are stocking up for a nuclear war?? And with things to eat that no-one I knows eats. Better off buying a couple of tins of chum, at least you could make a pie for someone you don't really like 

Hey ho!


----------



## am64 (Dec 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> It's worrying, I remember Pinky and Perky
> 
> I find it most amusing watching the blind panic in people at this time of year, the shops close for one, perhaps two days, why do people buy as though they are stocking up for a nuclear war?? And with things to eat that no-one I knows eats. Better off buying a couple of tins of chum, at least you could make a pie for someone you don't really like
> 
> Hey ho!



im with you on this one einstein...and escaping to a little cabin on the estary in deepest wetest wales...i know i keep repeating myself but its what is keeping me going aat the mo!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> It's worrying, I remember Pinky and Perky
> 
> I find it most amusing watching the blind panic in people at this time of year, the shops close for one, perhaps two days, why do people buy as though they are stocking up for a nuclear war?? And with things to eat that no-one I knows eats. Better off buying a couple of tins of chum, at least you could make a pie for someone you don't really like
> 
> Hey ho!



Indeed, why do they do that? We do stock up, but on 'treats' that we will definitely eat, drink, make merry with and the stuff I need to make next year's Christmas pud*.

*I make the thing, store it in an airtight container and rescue it a few weeks before Christmas to start 'feeding' it with rum, brandy and sherry. A tablespoon per day till it's time to eat it.**

**You do NOT let a naked flame anywhere near one of my puds.***

***I remember Pinky and Perky too.


----------

